

SolePower: Power by Walking - jordanmessina
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/764467377/solepower-power-by-walking-0

======
elnate
"This technology really changes everything"

No. It's neat, but why do people insist on ridiculous hyperbole?

------
gavinpc
A true "kick starter."

